# Grandma Knows Best? New 1.5G Tank. I'm Concerned.



## LifePhotography (Feb 12, 2010)

A while back I got a 1g tank and 2 little glofish (zebra danios). I love them. I heard that under the right lighting they looked even more beautius so I went out and bought a slightly bigger tank (1.5g) at WalMart that has blue LEDs. After doing a lot of reading up before getting the fish originally I know all about water changes and what not. But my grandmother insists that just emptying the tank and putting them in a cup until she cleans it out and fills it back up with the right temp water is JUST FINE and "that's how I've done it my whole life". I am at work during most of the time she is home and she does this to my fish weekly.

Now for my questions:

1. Is what she is doing going to be okay for my fish in the long run (they've been okay so far - probably about 5 months)? And what can I tell her to get her to stop if it is not?

2. The new 1.5g tank that I bought at WalMart (http://www.walmart.com/ip/Tetra-Glow-Fish-Aquarium-Kit-1.5-Gallons-Fish-Aquatic-Pets/12177652) tells me to fill the tank up all the way but then it has a filter that I'm unsure of weather or not should be covered with water or not. (I'm definitely a newbie.) I'm concerned that my glofish need aeration and even with the filter pouring into the water instead of being covered it does not create a lot of bubbles. What should I do here? Return the tank??? Cover the filter???

3. My ever-so-slightly larger than the other pink fish keeps picking on the about-the-same-size yellow fish, would adding another glofish (and probably a larger tank) make the bullying stop at all?

Any help is greatly appreciated as I'm so very lost and very concerned for my little fishez.  Thanks ahead of time!


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

Technically both those tanks are too small for glofish. That way of cleaning probably stresses them out more than necessary and you don't need to change all the water at once. You can its just not really needed. I would return the new tank and get a 10gal. Cycle it and you can have like 6 glofish if you want.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

100% water change is a good way to deal with a teeny-tiny tank that, even if you cycle it, will likely be unstable in its water quality. I probably would recommend that method for any tank under 5 gallons. 

Still I agree with Mikaila. For about the same price as that plastic cup you bought at wal-mart, you can have a 10 gallon glass tank and 4 or 5 more glo-fish and that will spread out the aggression and reduce the bullying. You can generally get a 10 for $10, cover it will saran wrap and move a desk lamp over to illuminate it. Or spend $2 more and buy the 5 gallon wal-mart kit. 

glo-fish like to swim, do them a favor and give them some space to swim in.


----------



## LifePhotography (Feb 12, 2010)

Mikaila31 said:


> Technically both those tanks are too small for glofish. That way of cleaning probably stresses them out more than necessary and you don't need to change all the water at once. You can its just not really needed. I would return the new tank and get a 10gal. Cycle it and you can have like 6 glofish if you want.


I know it probably stresses them out. But what I don't know is how to get her to stop. She does it while I'm at work and whenever I mention it to her she just starts ranting about how that's how she's always done it when she had fish.

As far as getting a 10g with 6 fish - I think I'd rather do a 5g with 3 fish. One more fish to stop the one from picking on the other and a 5 gallon would still fit where the 1.5g is if I get the right one. Any suggestions on tank and filter? I am concerned for the lack of bubbles in this tank and unsure how the filter is supposed to be.



emc7 said:


> 100% water change is a good way to deal with a teeny-tiny tank that, even if you cycle it, will likely be unstable in its water quality. I probably would recommend that method for any tank under 5 gallons.
> 
> Still I agree with Mikaila. For about the same price as that plastic cup you bought at wal-mart, you can have a 10 gallon glass tank and 4 or 5 more glo-fish and that will spread out the aggression and reduce the bullying. You can generally get a 10 for $10, cover it will saran wrap and move a desk lamp over to illuminate it. Or spend $2 more and buy the 5 gallon wal-mart kit.
> 
> glo-fish like to swim, do them a favor and give them some space to swim in.


The tank I bought along with the decorations and some more food cost me $38 and if I bring the tank back I can get about $26 back. The 5 gallon tank is probably what I will end up going with but I'm not sure it will be that cheap. And I'll probably just get one more fish to go in it. I'm still worried about the way my grandma does things though.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

If the temperature matches, the water is dechlored, and the big water changes are consistent, that method is fine. 

Really. The stress of the little cup is less than the stress of living in poisoned water. 
Doing the same thing every week will keep the tank's water very similar to the tap water and not shock the fish. Grandma is the reason your fish are still alive. 

If you go to a 5 or a 10, you could cut back to 30% new water a week. 

What do you have now? Do you own an air-pump or filter, other that whats in the wal-mart tank?

Lights are cool, but they are for you, not the fish.


----------



## LifePhotography (Feb 12, 2010)

emc7 said:


> If the temperature matches, the water is dechlored, and the big water changes are consistent, that method is fine.
> 
> Really. The stress of the little cup is less than the stress of living in poisoned water.
> Doing the same thing every week will keep the tank's water very similar to the tap water and not shock the fish. Grandma is the reason your fish are still alive.
> ...


My 1g tank came with an under-gravel filter (hate the "filter" - love the bubbles). My 1.5g tank came with a Tetra Whisper. We have well water so I don't know what that effect has but I'm sure the water is probably fine for them. I'd like to get a 5g tank but my problem is figuring out where to put the one I want from WalMart (Starter Kit probably) because right now the 1.5g is sitting on a small movie case thing that wouldn't be big enough. I hate living in a small house with a mansion full of furniture and odd ends.

My boyfriend would like to keep the 1.5g and put a Betta in it. He used to keep one in a bowl so 1.5g is a major upgrade and he thinks it's too big for it. I can't seem to convince him otherwise. Of course he also thinks the new 1.5g is "wicked cool" and "the little fish are fine".

Basically, my dilemma comes down to:

1. Grandma has something on every flat surface in the lower level of the house other than the dining room table. And I'm scared of the floor in the upper level (our bedroom) as it is. So - where do I put a 5g tank?
2. What is the best way to do a partial water change on a 5g tank? (I've never done such things before. Grandma took over this one.)
3. Should I satisfy my boyfriend's urge to buy a Betta (probably not from WalMart) for the 1.5g tank?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

A full 5 gallon tank weighs about 50 pounds, if you can stand or sit down without falling though, your upstairs floor will be just fine with a tank. Most old furniture (end tables, dressers) can handle 10 or even 20 gallon tanks without even creaking. I've had 10s on kitchen counters, square tables, iron fish tank stands, and concrete blocks. Most houses can handle a 75 gallon before you even have to think about it. And old houses tend to be better built (thicker, hardwood joists & floors) than new ones. 

If you can clear 10" x 20", you can prob. find a used iron aquarium stand for $10 on craigslist, at a thrift store or at a garage sale. New they sell for around $25-35. And anything built to hold old-style CRT televisions will hold a tank, no problem. So if you get the BF to buy you a flat screen to hang on the wall, you can put the tank where the TV is, lol. 

1.5g is fine for a betta. There really isn't an upper size limit, I have a betta in 23 Hex (it was empty when my sister's BF brought over his fish). I'd let the BF get a fish, then you have one more thing in common. And grandmas method is normal for betta keepers worldwide. With untreated well-water you don't even need dechlor. 

If you have a UG, you probably have an air-pump making the bubbles. You can buy a sponge or box filter cheap (<$5) and run it with the air-pump. Changing water is easily done with a pitcher (flat-sided ones are great) or with a siphon (plastic hose) and a 3-5 gallon bucket (buy a new one for ~$3, label it water only and obey it)


----------



## LifePhotography (Feb 12, 2010)

emc7 said:


> And old houses tend to be better built (thicker, hardwood joists & floors) than new ones.


Recently we've discovered how horribly the floor creaks upstairs and my grandma stood rocking from one foot to the other and you could see the floor bow. Although you are right - I shouldn't worry if I can stand in the spot I want to put it. I am still unsure if I'd like to put it upstairs because it would make cleaning it more of a hassle and it's rather dark up there most of the time. Plus people would have to come upstairs to see our lovely fishies. 



emc7 said:


> If you can clear 10" x 20"...


I have a side table I can set it on upstairs.



emc7 said:


> So if you get the BF to buy you a flat screen to hang on the wall, you can put the tank where the TV is, lol.


I wish, we're both pretty much broke. A new tank for my fishez is a present they are receiving from my tax refund.



emc7 said:


> 1.5g is fine for a betta.


That's good. I think it'll keep him a bit more occupied while I'm at work to stare at a Betta.



emc7 said:


> Changing water is easily done with a pitcher (flat-sided ones are great) or with a siphon (plastic hose) and a 3-5 gallon bucket (buy a new one for ~$3, label it water only and obey it)


That would make life a little easier if I keep the tank upstairs.

All in all I think I will end up with: 3 glofish in a 5g upstairs, 1 betta in a 1.5g upstairs, and a spare 1g tank if it's ever needed.

Can I bring the water level all the way to the top on the smaller tank or does the filter that came with the tank need to be over the water level? The instructions say to fill it to the top. But with the filter where it is (creating an extremely tiny waterfall), the water level is about 1.5" from the top.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

LifePhotography said:


> And I'm scared of the floor in the upper level (our bedroom) as it is. So - where do I put a 5g tank?


A 5 gallon tank filled weighs 62 pounds and has a footprint of 16" by 8". If you think about it, your floors should be able to hold 62 pounds. Any single piece of furniture, your bed, and you individually weigh more than 62 pounds. Your floors can hold a tank if you feel the floors are safe enough to hold you.


----------



## LifePhotography (Feb 12, 2010)

bmlbytes said:


> ...if you feel the floors are safe enough to hold you.


Sometimes I don't. But I have a lot of bigger pieces of furniture so I'm sure it'll be fine.

I'm going to guess - betta with 2 glofish bad idea due to bright colors? Or could I get away with it if I got a 10 gallon tank? Trying to save money but still keep them happy. And yes I know it's recommended to have more than 2 glofish but they are bigger now and I'm afraid they may eat any new that come in (and they ain't cheap fish either). The boyfriend wants a betta and if I have to wait I will. I'm more concerned about a proper home for the glofish right now. I can't imagine having just the 2 glofish in a 10 gallon tank - they'd look lonely to me.

Right now I have:

Fish - 2 glofish
Tanks - 1 1g, 1 1.5g (this is the one they are currently in)

In the end (well, near future) I'd like to have:

Fish - 2 glofish (due to lack of $ and scared if they'll eat the smaller newer ones), 1 betta, and room to grow with some other small fishies
Tanks - 1 5/10g for the betta, 1 10/20g for the glofish & others


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Not that it matters at all, but bml, your tank weights are inflated. The site you use must be giving salt-water numbers (including live rock). Freshwater doesn't weigh that much. 5 gallons of fresh water weighs only 42 pounds and the shipping weight of this tank http://www.walmart.com/ip/Tetra-Aqu...lons-Fish-Aquatic-Pets/12177653#ProductDetail is 15 pounds including packing and fish-food.

LP you are on the right track. Your fish have made it this far, they will wait a bit longer. Trust grandma.

I have never seen fish act "lonely" because of tank size. Schooling fish in small numbers act skittish or aggressive and fish without enough cover are shy and hide. But lonely?, no. You can put one fish a hundred gallon and the fish will swim around and use all the space.

Cheap tanks are everywhere, for 10s I'd start looking at garage sales. Just keep your eyes open. Once you start looking you will see tanks everywhere.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

I know this might be a little off topic, but if I were you, I would buy a starter kit from Petsmart rather than WalMart. 
We bought our first tank at Petsmart. It was a 10 gallon starter kit, on sale. Granted, it did cost more than the one at Wal-Mart, but it came with everything we needed except gravel, and fish. The one you're looking at doesn't even come with a heater, something you will need for your Glofish. 
By the time you buy everything you really need for that 5 gallon, you've spent close to what you would spend on a larger starter kit at Petsmart. 
Plus... WalMart gets its products from a different manufacturer than other places. There's a reason they are so cheap - it's because the products are crap most of the time. That same tank might be more expensive at Petsmart but I'd be willing to bet that the PM one is way better quality!


----------



## LifePhotography (Feb 12, 2010)

emc7 said:


> Not that it matters at all, but bml, your tank weights are inflated. The site you use must be giving salt-water numbers (including live rock). Freshwater doesn't weigh that much. 5 gallons of fresh water weighs only 42 pounds and the shipping weight of this tank http://www.walmart.com/ip/Tetra-Aqu...lons-Fish-Aquatic-Pets/12177653#ProductDetail is 15 pounds including packing and fish-food.
> 
> LP you are on the right track. Your fish have made it this far, they will wait a bit longer. Trust grandma.
> 
> ...


I know they don't act lonely, but my mind would think they looked lonely. Although I do know better.



hXcChic22 said:


> I know this might be a little off topic, but if I were you, I would buy a starter kit from Petsmart rather than WalMart.
> We bought our first tank at Petsmart. It was a 10 gallon starter kit, on sale. Granted, it did cost more than the one at Wal-Mart, but it came with everything we needed except gravel, and fish. The one you're looking at doesn't even come with a heater, something you will need for your Glofish.
> By the time you buy everything you really need for that 5 gallon, you've spent close to what you would spend on a larger starter kit at Petsmart.
> Plus... WalMart gets its products from a different manufacturer than other places. There's a reason they are so cheap - it's because the products are crap most of the time. That same tank might be more expensive at Petsmart but I'd be willing to bet that the PM one is way better quality!


I don't have a PetSmart near me but I will definitely check out the website. Thanks for the information!


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

emc7 said:


> Not that it matters at all, but bml, your tank weights are inflated. The site you use must be giving salt-water numbers (including live rock). Freshwater doesn't weigh that much. 5 gallons of fresh water weighs only 42 pounds and the shipping weight of this tank http://www.walmart.com/ip/Tetra-Aqu...lons-Fish-Aquatic-Pets/12177653#ProductDetail is 15 pounds including packing and fish-food.


Weights probably include gravel. 5 to 10 pounds of gravel would be the right amount for a 5g. And the site specifies freshwater.
http://freshaquarium.about.com/od/aquariumsandstands/a/tanksizesweights.htm

It is a good reference tool at the very least.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Ah 10 lbs of gravel with no flow thru it. I never do that.


----------



## LifePhotography (Feb 12, 2010)

I went out an bought a 10 gallon tank and decorated it and will be adding water to it today. Here is what it looks like:

http://ohshot.com/depot2/476263.jpg

I intend on putting my 2 glofish in it and then go and get 3 more glofish and hope they all get along. My 2 glofish are much bigger than the ones in the store.

Then, I'd like to get 4 panda corys to add with the glofish and hope all goes well. What do you guys think of this setup?

Also - I plan to return the 1.5g tank and buy a 5g or so for the betta. Any suggestions on a good betta tank with a low current filter?


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Try getting a sponge filter, they are low flow and work just as great as a normal filter!
Plus, they are super cheap and you never have to get any replacement cartridges or anything, you just havee to rinse the sponges once in a while!
We have one running in a 20 gallon and so far it is great.
And get either an undergravel (or very low wattage) heater for your bettas, too.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

looks good to me. I think I see both a heater and a filter intake. I might add more fake plant.


----------



## LifePhotography (Feb 12, 2010)

emc7 said:


> looks good to me. I think I see both a heater and a filter intake. I might add more fake plant.


This was without water in it and the plants perked right up and covered the heater pretty well when I put the water in it. My boyfriend wants me to get a bubble curtain and put it on the back wall. I don't know about that.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

I will say that bubble curtains look REALLY nice... and little fish love playing in them. Our glofish were always darting in and out of the bubble curtain in their tank


----------



## LifePhotography (Feb 12, 2010)

Here is a picture of the 10g with water in it and my 2 glofish enjoying it. They apparently don't like getting their picture taken because they were swimming away.  They've been leaving each other alone with more room to swim and seem much happier.

http://ohshot.com/depot2/6f2da3.jpg

I now have another question I hope you can help me with. I'd like to get 3 other glofish to join them and I know I should quarantine them first but the only other tank I have is the crappy little 1 gallon with an undergravel filter. Should I put the 3 little guys directly into the 10g tank and just monitor them or should I put them in the 1 gallon tank first - and if so - how long?

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Also - I just now noticed the changes to my posts above and am sorry if I offended anyone. That is just the name I use for them and I did not realize it would be that big of a deal.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

The tank looks good to me. I would use the little tank and quarantine. Maybe 4-6 weeks? Serious fish-keepers will sometimes quarantine 2 months and medicate new fish like they were sick with everything. And you can still get a viral infection or internal parasites slip though. But several weeks should be long enough for ich or columnaris caught in the store to start to show symptoms.


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

is your 1g already cycled and running?
if not, i would suggest just adding them directly to your tank. putting the new arrivals into an uncycled tank, even for quarantine, can be more harmful than just adding them to the tank.


----------



## LifePhotography (Feb 12, 2010)

aspects said:


> is your 1g already cycled and running?


No it is not. That is where I was concerned. I have 2 glofish in my 10g that I've had for about 5 months. I recently set up the 10g and they seem to be super happy in it now. I plan on picking up 3 more glofish to join them (hoping they don't get bullied or killed by the now much larger ones).


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

IMO it would be best to just add them to the 10g and keep an eye on them. of course, you run the risk of spreading an illness. but if you add them to the 1g, you have to worry about the same potential illness as well as a major ammonia problem due to the tank not being cycled. 
kind of the lesser of two evils.


----------



## LifePhotography (Feb 12, 2010)

OK, I probably will do that. Also - would corys get along with the marbles I am using for the bottom of the tank? Because the intention is to find some panda corys or something of the sort down the road.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

I don't think your substrate much matters to cories. We've had them in gravel and sand and they were fine on both. I think the temp of the tank killed them though. 
Cories need their water cooler than a typical tropical temp from what I've read, so gradually start lowering the temp a week or so before you add cories.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2010)

those glass rocks remind me of my old 12g.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

aspects, the lessor evil is a matter of opinion. An uncycled, 1 gallon with Prime to control ammonia and 100% water changes once or twice a week vs. the chance of killing the 2 existing fish with ich or other disease. 

It can go either way. Do you discomfit more than 2 new fish to protect the 2 old fish? Kind of depends on how attached you are to the old fish. Certainly the more existing fish you have, the more important QT gets.

Cory favorite temps vary by species, so look them up. They are generally a bit lower than some "tropical" fish, but so are danios' favorite temps.


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

And how to handle Grandma.....just tell her that these are a new species of fish and that they can't take the stress of having their environment totally disrupted every 7 days. She doesn't have to know that they are really just genetically altered danios. lol
The 100% water change for the 1 and 1.5 gal are fine if you don't intend to let it cycle, but dipping out a quart of old water and adding a quart of new water is much easier. 
With the bigger tanks, I don't think you will have to worry too much about her picking them up and dumping them though. lol


----------

